# Nikon Settings - HELICOPTER Deer Pics



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

Nikon gurus: any advice on the settings for a D5100 - 300mm lens - while hanging outside of a helicopter when doing a deer survey?

Looking for specific tips or advice for the camera or lens settings.

Thanks in advance. 

Photo below from same situation 2 years ago, but I feel like there is more involved than just luck..!!

Po


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

That picture isn't to bad. I would set your auto focus to single point and run it at AF-C to help track the deer. Since you will probably have plenty of light I would suggest setting you camera to shutter priority and have it as fast as the available light will let you go. If light is a little low you can always your ISO. Shutter speed and focus tracking are going to be key. Also I would advise to set your camera on burst mode. You will have a bunch of non keepers but it makes getting a good shot a lot easier.


----------



## edad (Feb 28, 2016)

I agree with TXPIRATE. I feel like you've got a good pilot who understands photography. You are low enough to get a good shot. But you can't control the subject's direction or the light direction. You can shoot a lot of pictures and not get as good a shot as this. Good job. BTW -- if you need someone to help count the deer, I think I could work it into my schedule.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

You ruined that dude's nap. lol


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Vibration is the picture killer when shooting from a helicopter. Try to use a fast 2.8 lens and stop it down to F4 - 4.5 for a bit more sharpness. Then shoot at the highest shutter speed you can use with the available light, keeping ISO below the point of unacceptable noise level. Consider the final usage of the pics. If just for a survey, I would think you can go pretty high with the ISO since it is unlikely that the overhead shooting angle is going to give you anything really aritistic that you would want to blow up into a large print where the high ISO noise would be ugly.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Vibration is the picture killer when shooting from a helicopter. Try to use a fast 2.8 lens and stop it down to F4 - 4.5 for a bit more sharpness. Then shoot at the highest shutter speed you can use with the available light, keeping ISO below the point of unacceptable noise level. Consider the final usage of the pics. If just for a survey, I would think you can go pretty high with the ISO since it is unlikely that the overhead shooting angle is going to give you anything really aritistic that you would want to blow up into a large print where the high ISO noise would be ugly.


This...keep in mind you're shooting with a 300mm lens. That means your shutter speed needs to be at least 1/300th of a sec to keep out motion blur. Keep in mind intentional blur is a good thing though, as it'll make the viewer fully comprehend that the subject of the image is in motion. It's an art and a science though. I agree on the vibration from a helicopter.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

You can use the tripod mount on the lens to mount a D ring, then hang the camera from overhead with a bungee. If you can, add weight to the camera (thread on a couple of 8 ounce egg weights or something to the bungee, right next to the tripod mount on the camera) This will partially act like a steady cam and take out some of the vibration. 

Keep your shutter speed above 1/2000. Since most cameras only get up to 1/8000, you don't get a lot of play room. in full sun F16 light, ISO 3200 or ISO 1600, which is useable on newer cameras, should keep you around f8 in those shutter speeds.


----------

